# Microsoft Chrome or Google Edge?



## Bleipriester (Apr 8, 2019)

First versions of Mircosft´s Edge browser on Chromium bases are available. If you want to try it out, go here:
Microsoft Edge Insider Channels

If you don´t have Windows 10 you cannot download from there. Go here, instead:
Download MicrosoftEdgeSetup.exe (1.48 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com

You see, now you can run it on Windows 8 (and probably 7 too).


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 8, 2019)

Wasn't Edge supposed to be released for Mac, too? I'd read something about that, I thought.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2019)

Ptuh! Spit! Spit! Spit!


----------



## Dekster (Apr 8, 2019)

Why there hasn't been a browser worth a tinker's darn since netscape went under!!!!!!!

Sorry channeling my dad there. 

The problem with all of them is that if you try to maintain some sense of control over your privacy, everything starts to bog down.  VPN, VPN unlocker, no tracking, pop up blockers, etc really do not play well and I blame Google.  They are too big and too invasive over everything online.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2019)

Firefox isn't so bad, at least not the one I have.

Not as good as Netscape, when you could string 9 proxies together.

I actually managed to pull that off for 1/2 a night.

May have had 3 1/2 second delay, but it worked!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2019)

Access the Internet, built just for you.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2019)

^Not as good as Netscape, but what can you do? 

This is 2019.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 8, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Why there hasn't been a browser worth a tinker's darn since netscape went under!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry channeling my dad there.
> 
> The problem with all of them is that if you try to maintain some sense of control over your privacy, everything starts to bog down.  VPN, VPN unlocker, no tracking, pop up blockers, etc really do not play well and I blame Google.  They are too big and too invasive over everything online.


And android phones and tablets.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 8, 2019)

Web use is quickly becoming more of a nuisance than it is worth....pop ups galore....slow sites...ads up the ying yang...privacy issues....


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 8, 2019)

I use chrome but Microsoft keeps trying to get me to switch to Edge. A lot of news sites I can't view because of my popup blocker. They need a popup blocker that stops the anti-popup blocking popups telling you that you can't view their sites.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> I use chrome but Microsoft keeps trying to get me to switch to Edge. A lot of news sites I can't view because of my popup blocker. They need a popup blocker that stops the anti-popup blocking popups telling you that you can't view their sites.



Hello? McFly? Anybody in there?

Google (Chrome) wants to track your every move, it's what they do. Edge is Microsoft's way of copying Google tracking everything you do..yes! It's like that!

Try something else. Oh yeah, and log out of Google if you don't want a bunch of invasive cookies. Also: Clear your cookies.


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Firefox isn't so bad, at least not the one I have.
> 
> Not as good as Netscape, when you could string 9 proxies together.
> 
> ...




I find FF to be super slow, while others zip along. My favorite right now is Opera.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I use chrome but Microsoft keeps trying to get me to switch to Edge. A lot of news sites I can't view because of my popup blocker. They need a popup blocker that stops the anti-popup blocking popups telling you that you can't view their sites.
> ...


I got nothing to hide, don't mind them tracking me and on those sites that I still get ads I like getting ads that pertain to me vs ads that don't.


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I use chrome but Microsoft keeps trying to get me to switch to Edge. A lot of news sites I can't view because of my popup blocker. They need a popup blocker that stops the anti-popup blocking popups telling you that you can't view their sites.
> ...




I'm in hate with Google.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Deal with it then, IDGAF. I've said my piece, you can take it or leave it. I have zero of those problems, never have.

I've only been on the internet and known how it works since 1997.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


What browser do you use?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



For what OS?


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Windows.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



3.1 or 95? My patience is short, and growing shorter. Screw it: Latest Firefox, later.

PS: You'll also need adblock plus, maybe noscript, and to set your browser up correctly.


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2019)

Kat said:


>


Perhaps Kat will help this gentleman, I have to go.

Kat is quite knowledgeable.


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


You already knew I use 10.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Okay.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 8, 2019)

No


----------



## Dekster (Apr 8, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Why there hasn't been a browser worth a tinker's darn since netscape went under!!!!!!!
> ...



I do virtually nothing on my phone but text and answer it when I must.  Ever since the slide keyboards disappeared, I seldom browse with it.  Too much a PITA to type on a touchscreen


----------



## depotoo (Apr 8, 2019)

I’ve gone with apple to get rid of the intrusion of google.  I have to admit, I have been so pleasantly surprised in the difference.  





Dekster said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


----------



## Dekster (Apr 8, 2019)

depotoo said:


> I’ve gone with apple to get rid of the intrusion of google.  I have to admit, I have been so pleasantly surprised in the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I break too many phones to afford to go to apple.  I go through 2 or 3 a year.  Once went through 5 in two weeks.  Yes I always buy the insurance now.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 8, 2019)

Oh, my!!!  I usually keep mine about 3-4 years.  One of my sons used to be like you.  Lol





Dekster said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve gone with apple to get rid of the intrusion of google.  I have to admit, I have been so pleasantly surprised in the difference.
> ...


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


It amazes me how many people don't know about or use adblock plus. I mean how could you not?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 8, 2019)

Dekster said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve gone with apple to get rid of the intrusion of google.  I have to admit, I have been so pleasantly surprised in the difference.
> ...


And i thought I was bad, losing three phones into the bottom of lakes.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 8, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



I have a tendency to put them in my back pocket and then plop down on them.  I have also run over one I laid down when loading the trunk.  I have dropped several to have them land just right so the shock guard was pretty useless.  In all fairness to me, some of them have just been duds   I went through 3 or 4 J3's that just stopped working period so I moved to the J7.  Some wouldn't even come on even though they were well-charged and working fine when they were turned off and 1 went absolutely batshit crazy just randomly texting pictures from my gallery to people in my address book, calling them in the middle of the night, coming on and off at will, etc.  The strangest thing it did was the voice recognition software started texting people maps and directions to places it was picking up from commercials on TV while sitting in the sofa arm beside me.  That one they tried to reload the OS to fix and couldn't get it to reinstall.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 8, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Why there hasn't been a browser worth a tinker's darn since netscape went under!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry channeling my dad there.
> 
> The problem with all of them is that if you try to maintain some sense of control over your privacy, everything starts to bog down.  VPN, VPN unlocker, no tracking, pop up blockers, etc really do not play well and I blame Google.  They are too big and too invasive over everything online.


The reason is there is so much more that browsers do today than yesterday, all kinds of security code, linkage to search engines, cookies, running extensions, etc.   The early browsers just connected you to the website and translated the pages for screen display.  My guess is most people would certainly not be happy with that today.  There are probably some bare bones browsers out there.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 8, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I use it and now I get sites with popups that say I can't view their site unless I disable it. Need a disabler for that shit.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 8, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


If you want to keep the information services free, then there has be advertising.  Without ads, these content providers will have to turn to pay per view or subscriptions.  I suspect within 10 years most of what  you will see on the internet will be retailers selling their ware, subscriptions services, and government websites.  One of the early developers of the world wide web said what we see today will not last.  In fact, it is already changing just as free TV is being replaced by cable, satellite, and internet content providers.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 9, 2019)

If you really want to see the page, let it fully load, then hold the refresh page button down until 2 options pop up, pick  reload without content blockers, you can then see the page.  If it doesn’t work the first time, hit it again.  This is how it works for Adblock plus.  .





Slyhunter said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## Archit Roy (Apr 12, 2019)

I prefer Chrome to everyone because it's one of the best and fastest browsers in the world and as it's a google's application, we can trust it. Chrome provides many extensions to make tasks easy and fast and using Google account, we can easily sync all our bookmarks and history from our Android device.


----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



I have FireFox. Chrome, Opera, and Edge.

I use FF the most, only using Edge to view Bing News and get to a crossword I enjoy.

The latest version of FF doesn't allow me to listen to YouTube videos unless I use Safe Mode = Shift Key while opening - but kills AdBlock. It's best for copying and saving pictures.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2019)

Archit Roy said:


> I prefer Chrome to everyone because it's one of the best and fastest browsers in the world and as it's a google's application, we can trust it. Chrome provides many extensions to make tasks easy and fast and using Google account, we can easily sync all our bookmarks and history from our Android device.


Chrome monopolizes spying on you. They protect you from other intruders but they know your every site you have opened. You can deactivate the security features and replace them by lists stored on your PC using an adblocker like ublock.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2019)

Archit Roy said:


> I prefer Chrome to everyone because it's one of the best and fastest browsers in the world and as it's a google's application, we can trust it. Chrome provides many extensions to make tasks easy and fast and using Google account, we can easily sync all our bookmarks and history from our Android device.


You work for Google......  Don'tcha.......


----------



## depotoo (Apr 12, 2019)

Archit Roy said:


> I prefer Chrome to everyone because it's one of the best and fastest browsers in the world and as it's a google's application, we can trust it. Chrome provides many extensions to make tasks easy and fast and using Google account, we can easily sync all our bookmarks and history from our Android device.


Trust google?  Surely you jest.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 12, 2019)

I just recently started trying out Brave.  It was developed by the guy that developed Firefox, after he left Mozilla.





longknife said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2019)

depotoo said:


> I just recently started trying out Brave.  It was developed by the guy that developed Firefox, after he left Mozilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using a new browser also.

PigeonGram - Your Message Carried by Homing Pigeon


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 13, 2019)

longknife said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



It's not Firefox that does that, it's Google when they detect your browser. They block about 60% of the videos if not signed into them and/or using their browser. They do own the server after all. Isn't that nice of them?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 14, 2019)

There will never be a day I will use a Microsoft browser. They have provided decades of proof with previous versions that they do not care about your privacy, at all, and are slow to react to threats. Decades of proof.
On top of that you can rest assured that Edge was designed to benefit them over you. No doubt. I don't even need to research it to know it is going to work hand in hand with other M$ telemetry to have better access to your data. Guaranteed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> There will never be a day I will use a Microsoft browser. They have provided decades of proof with previous versions that they do not care about your privacy, at all, and are slow to react to threats. Decades of proof.
> On top of that you can rest assured that Edge was designed to benefit them over you. No doubt. I don't even need to research it to know it is going to work hand in hand with other M$ telemetry to have better access to your data. Guaranteed.


Microsoft never does anything unless it benefits them often at the expense of the end user.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > There will never be a day I will use a Microsoft browser. They have provided decades of proof with previous versions that they do not care about your privacy, at all, and are slow to react to threats. Decades of proof.
> ...


Always. And that is the key reason I despise them as a company. 
My biggest irk with them is M$ Office. They purposefully design it to not open documents made with any version above the one you have. even though it can.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Even my Windows machines, the wife's Win 10 laptop and my Win 7 gamer have LibreOffice.  I also wonder how long I'll be able to keep Win 7 before M$ starts fucking with it through final updates making it problematic to use.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


  I used open office for years, but for some reason it started getting flaky several years ago and taking too long to load. Libre came bundled with LInuxMint so I have used it ever since...it is better than Open Office, or at least better than the last experience i had with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 14, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Open Office (Oracle) was given to Apache in 2011 then combined it with Lotus Symphony and has lost market share ever since.  In 2016 Apache started looking at discontinuing Open Office, not sure where they are with it now.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 19, 2020)

Do you try it?

Download MicrosoftEdge_X64_79.0.309.65.exe (68.17 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 19, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 Yep... I was an Open Office user for prolly close to 10 years, exactly as you say, it started taking forever to load. I never found a good explanation as to why that happened. The next LinuxMint I installed came with Libre Office instead. I use it on the Linux side and Windows both for several years now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I pretty much only use LibreOffice Writer and even that's rare nowadays.  There's a bunch of open source office suites out there including WordPerfect which was my original office suite and which I thought was long dead. 
Oh and it looks like OpenOffice is still around.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Do you try it?
> 
> Download MicrosoftEdge_X64_79.0.309.65.exe (68.17 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com


Nope, not even remotely interested but thanks anyway.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 20, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


  Wordperfect was still the best in my opinion. Word is still horrible and placing art within a document, WP was great at it.
I used WordPerfect and dBase for spreadsheets oh so long ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


The last version of Office we had was 2007 (Student) for the wife mostly which she continued to use up until last year when she no longer needed it for work.  I've been using first OpenOffice then LibreOffice since 2010.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Do you try it?
> ...


I switched. It is a good browser. I have ublock origin installed.

Opera is maybe involved in rip offs.
Opera reportedly has multiple predatory loan apps in the Play Store with interest rates of up to 876% (Update: Opera responds)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I never liked Opera, I'm back to using Firefox and Brave after switching to Chrome years ago when Firefox became bloated and slow.  Looks like Mozilla fixed that problem.  I don't still don't trust Microsoft's browsers and probably never will, I'm old school that way.........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 20, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I believe the last version we had was Office 2000.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 20, 2020)

Same here, I never liked Opera. 
I was a Firefox user for many years. Like Ringel, I also was getting more and more annoyed at how bloated and slow it became. For whatever reason it would continue to swallow up memory and keep it, even if you only had one tab open. Commonly going over a Gig.
Right now Brave is consuming 543 mb with 3 tabs open.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Before upgrading to 2007 I think the previous version we had was Office 95.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2020)

Brave also bases on Chromium which is full of Microsoft code. Just in 2019, 1600 new Microsoft contributions were added.

Source:
Google will Microsofts Ideen zum Stromsparen bei Chrome testen


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 20, 2020)

I refused to "upgrade". 
I knew it was a cash cow for M$ and was the ONLY reason they did upgrades, and then try and force everyone to upgrade by their own software blocking any newer documents than their own.
And THAT is the reason I went to OpenOffice almost to the day it became available.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2020)

I have Softmaker Office. Very good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I refused to "upgrade".
> I knew it was a cash cow for M$ and was the ONLY reason they did upgrades, and then try and force everyone to upgrade by their own software blocking any newer documents than their own.
> And THAT is the reason I went to OpenOffice almost to the day it became available.


I didn't discover OpenOffice until I decided to try Ubuntu back after Microsoft introduced Vista which I hated.  Bought the wife a desktop that came with Vista, hadn't started building my own yet.  Wanted to upgrade from XP but Vista wasn't going to be it so started my journey into Linux.  When Unity was released in 2010 I hated it with a passion so switched over to Mint.  Discovered Windows 7 a few months later and went back to Windows.  It was around the release of Win 8 that I started playing with different Linux distros before finally (just recently) settling back with Mint 19.  Obviously I still use Windows for games but that's pretty much it everything else I do is on my Linux machine.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 20, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I use chrome but Microsoft keeps trying to get me to switch to Edge. A lot of news sites I can't view because of my popup blocker. They need a popup blocker that stops the anti-popup blocking popups telling you that you can't view their sites.
> ...


Well. If you know how to "block elements" you can do shit like getting rid of Mary-onz flag. I know. You don't know how to do that either


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2020)

Poor Marion is banned forever


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Poor Marion is banned forever


Too bad, he must of really pissed off the mods or admin to get a perma-ban.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2020)

I noticed he was banned several times before his perma.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I noticed he was banned several times before his perma.


True.  I just mostly never read his stuff outside of the computer sub-forum so I have no idea what he was doing to get himself banned all the time.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2020)

I have also no idea. Some libs made him go made, I guess.


----------



## Dekster (Jan 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



 I use WP.  It is my standard typy type program.  I like the older versions better but am on X8 now (i.e the versions that you could load and reload at will instead of being restricted to however many copies.


----------

